

HP to enter 3D printing market in mid-2014 - jschwartz11
http://www.3ders.org//articles/20131023-meg-whitman-announced-hp-to-enter-3d-printing-market-in-mid-2014.html

======
bdfh42
But will we be able to afford the "ink"?

Maybe the business model will be different.

